# Speaker cable Idea... Chrome Techflex



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I an trying to learn the science behind speaker cables and electrical noise and plan on making simple DIY cables.

I was looking at Techflex chrome because it looks amazing but also conducts electricity.

Will this isolate the speaker from electrical noise or draw in more? Would it act like external insulation or more like an antenna?

This is what caught my eye (besides the look)

The metallized Mylar component is conductive, allowing to be used in shielding applications. Chrome XC provides a tighter weave design that eliminates transparent elements; the result is a continuous, smooth, metallic shine perfect for any application.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

any time you surround conductors with a braid like that you add some shielding (conductive braid, not just any Techflex). The question is, is it needed?

speaker signals are MUCH higher voltages and currents than video or audio signals, making them much less succeptible to picking up radio noise or stray video signals. Power cords could be of some concern, but the speaker wire and power wire would have to be side-by-side for a significant length in order to pick up enough hum. Simple 6" of separation or crossing them at an angle is enough to not even worry about it.

That all being said, I made some video cables with that Chrome Techflex for a client and they looked awesome! 

But for the most part, I wouldn't consider the chrome for shielding. If you like the look, great, but it is likely not necessary.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

sweet...i am considering dropping the extra cash, i think they look nice


----------

